# Lockout defekt?



## Sator (22. Februar 2005)

Tach,

hier kommt nun mein erster Beitrag und dann wahrscheinlich ´ne blöde Frage.

Ich habe heute voller Erwartung mein Grand Canyon Comp ausgepackt und musste leider nach den kleinen Montagearbeiten feststellen das der Lockout (wahrscheinlich) defekt ist.
Jetzt habe ich aber gerade in den Tech-Foren gelesen das das Öl in der Gabel vielleicht zu lange zu kalt gestanden hat und dadurch ein wenig seiner Viskosität eingebüsst hat.Da das Bike jetzt aber schon ca.6h in der Wohnung stand muss es ja was anderes sein.

Muss man an der Gabel (Manitou Black super Air 80mm,Remote Lock out) noch etwas anderes verstellen damit der Lockout greift?Oder wurde da einfach von Canyon ein Fehler übersehen, denn ich konnte in der mitgelieferten Abnahmekarte keinen Punkt finden zur Funktionskontrolle der Gabel bzw. des Lockouts.

Wäre nett wenn mir hier ein paar "alte Hasen im Showgeschäft" weiterhelfen könnten.( Sonst drehe ich nämlich durch wenn ich das Gerät wieder zurückschicken muss).


----------



## Flo G. (23. Februar 2005)

Was passiert denn, wenn du den Hebel betätigst?
Macht es hörbar klack?

Und was passiert, wenn du danach die Gabel nach unten drückst?
Völlig starr ist die Gabel bei mir auch nicht, sie lässt sich noch ca einen Zentimeter drücken, dann ist schluss.

Evtl. ist deine gar nicht defekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sator (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo Flo G.,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Das Problem wurde heute von einem meiner A-kollegen erkannt.Es lag einfach nur an der gerändelten Hülse auf dem Seilzug die nicht richtig gespannt war.

Gott sei dank nur ein kleines Problem.  
Hoffentlich ist der Schnee bald weg, sonst dreh ich am Rad!


----------



## beatnick (24. Februar 2005)

Sator schrieb:
			
		

> Es lag einfach nur an der gerändelten Hülse auf dem Seilzug die nicht richtig gespannt war.


Hab letzte Woche mein GCComp erhalten...ein kleiner Traum    
War aber anfangs auch geschockt, wegen des Remote-Lockouts. Auch das Problem mit dem Seilzug...
Sind wir mal ehrlich: ist schon eher ne abenteuerliche Konstruktion, oder?!
Also: die Idee ist gut, aber so ganz trau ich dem Teil noch nich   hoffentlich hält´s länger, als man auf den ersten Blick vermuten mag...
Ansonsten macht´s übrigens RICHTIG spass


----------



## thto (24. Februar 2005)

ja der LockOut , da bin ich auch mal gespannt, ansonsten rockt es


----------



## sepon (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

habe auch ein Grand Canyon Comp. Der Lockout-Hebel ist qualitativ und ergonomisch nicht gerade eine Wucht. Bei einem Schaden müsste das Teil aber relativ leicht durch einen alten "Lenkerschalthebel" oder so zu ersetzen sein. Das Teil macht doch nix anderes wie einen Bowdenzug zu spannen oder ihn halt wieder los zu lassen. Mit drehen der Hülse kann man (glaube ich) den Druckstufe noch etwas verstellen. Die ganze Konstruktion ist aber wirklich nicht gerade der Bringer. Muss mir unbedingt mal den PopLock-Hebel von RockShox anschauen.

Die Remote-Lockout-Funktion an sich ist aber schon genial.


----------



## sepon (26. Februar 2005)

...nur noch eine kleine Anmerkung:

Ich habe mich immer gewundert, warum die Gabel erst nach ein paar Sekunden nach dem lösen des Lockouts wieder federte. Die kleine Hülse muss wirklich genau in einer bestimmten Position sein, damit der Lockout funktioniert und auch wieder rausgenommen werden kann.
Das mit der Druckstufe nehme ich hiermit zurück, da der Verstellbereich der Hülse (Lockout auf/zu) wirklich nur minimal ist.

Grüße


----------



## ironwurst (28. Februar 2005)

Tach auch.

habe mir jetzt auch nen Grand Canyon Comp gegönnt und mußte feststellen, dass auch bei mir der Lock-Out nicht funktionierte. Allerdings war es keine Fehlbedienung, sondern ein ungenaue Fertigung der Feinmechanik im Inneren des Hebels. Der Lock-Out ließ sich zwar aktivieren, jedoch kaum wieder ausschalten.


----------



## Flo G. (21. März 2005)

Hallo, nach einigen Testeinheiten kann ich guten Wissens sagen: Die Verarbeitung des Remote-Lockout am GCC ist fürn Arsch!

Nach 15 Km: Hülse ist aus Halterung am Hebel gesprungen: Lockout geht nicht mehr raus..
Danach ca 5 Minuten an dem Seilzug gedreht, gedrückt und Remote etliche male gedrückt:
Lockout wieder draußen, Gabel federt wieder.

2 Km später:
Gleiches Problem.

Die Idee des Remote-Lockouts halte ich für absolut genial, allerdings scheint mir das ganze
Ding noch in der Testphase und absolut unausgereift.

Meine Meinung: Canyon hätte besser noch 2 Jahre warten sollen, bis sich die Technik bewährt 
hat. So hat man nur Ärger (und das nach erst wenigen gefahrenen Kilometern).

Versteht denn hier jemand die genaue Funktionsweise / Arbeitsprinzip des RLO oder kann einbebildertes Hersteller-Manual linken?

Vor allem der innere Aufbau würde mich interessieren.
- Was passiert wenn der Hebel betätigt wird (ok, Seil wird gespannt, aber was passiert in der Gabel).
- Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten habe ich?

Leider konnte im Gesamten Papier-Kram von Canyon (Anleitungen, Manuals) absolut nichts
über den Lockout nachgelesen werden...


----------



## aemkei77 (21. März 2005)

was in der Gabel pasiert weiss ich nicht genau, wahrschienlich macht die druckstufe zu,

fernbedienung macht eigentlich nur das was sonst der hebel am holm macht

die Lockoutfernbedienung ist eigentlich nur ein teil mit ner Federdrinnen, das statt dem Hebel aufgeschraubt wird.

zum locken: Seilzug (mittels daumenhebel, rastet ein, damit spannung erhalten beliebt),
beim entlocken: hebel ausrasten: feder im Lockout zieht den Hebel (und das kabel wieder zurück)


----------



## beatnick (22. März 2005)

Hallo.

Hatte auch das Problem, dass die Hülse am RLO-Hebel "aufgesprungen" ist. Habe dann die lange Metallhülse solange hochgeschraubt, bis der LO-Hebel gut funktionierte (...durch das Drehen kann man die "Spannung" des LO-Hebels einstellen...). Dann die "Schraube" am unteren Ende der Hülse mit ner Zange festgedreht und die ganze Konstruktion oben und unten mit kleinen Kabelbindern(richtig festziehen!) "gesichert" (siehe Grafik!). Das war Ende Februar kurz nach Auslieferung - seit dem funktioniert der RLO einwandfrei nach etwa 300km.

Ist trotzdem ziemlich mies, dass man diese windige LO-Konstruktion erstmal derart provisorisch flicken muß, bevor sie überhaupt funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (23. März 2005)

@ beatnick: thanx für den Tip und die gute Beschreibung mit Bild. Bei mir hats Super geklappt.   

Aber der Hebel sieht wirklich seltsam aus. Das haben andere Hersteller besser gelöst.


----------



## tolleiv (7. April 2005)

hallo,

bei mir hilft das irgendwie nix - das ganze (also der Seilzug vom Hebel zur Gabel) hat bei mir nen Spiel von ca. 1cm wenn ich an der Hülse rumdreh bleiben noch ca. 0.5 cm - 

da wo du die kabelbinder drangemacht hast ergibt das bei mir irgendwie keinen sinn -

praktisch bedeutet das für mich das ich 90% der strecken mit lockout fahre weil ich den einfach nicht raus bekomme bzw er dann von selbst wieder zu macht ...

der rest am bike is aber sehr geil   

mfg


----------



## corki (11. April 2005)

hallo!

ich klincke mich mal hier mit ein, um meine frage zur "Manitou Black Super Air SPV" bj.05 und ihrer lockout-funktion zu stellen. die gabel bzw. das rad fahre ich seit etwa drei wochen und im blockiertem zustand wird das spiel immer größer. es hat die 1cm (wie oben beschrieben) locker überschritten.

das spiel im gesperrten zustand wird wohl jetzt bei 3cm liegen und ich mache mir sorgen ob das ein garantiefall ist, oder ob eventuell oelstand bzw. luftdruckmänge falsche werte haben. luftdruck habe ich auf 5 bar, aber wie ich die oelmänge prüfen soll, weiß ich leider nicht. (mein gewicht liegt bei 65kg)
da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass trotz 5 bar druckluft die gabel dennoch sehr weich ist und auch die lockoutfunktion so sehr viel spiel hat, möchte ich euch fragen welche erfahrungen ihr mit der problematik, oder eventuell sogar mit der gabel gemacht habt?

viele grüß
corki


----------



## husky.se (3. Juni 2005)

tolleiv schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> praktisch bedeutet das für mich das ich 90% der strecken mit lockout fahre weil ich den einfach nicht raus bekomme bzw er dann von selbst wieder zu macht ...




Hi,
ich schlage mich auch mit der Skareb und ihrem Lockout herum. Bin noch Neuling was diese Technologie anbelangt und finde diesen Thread hier deswegen sehr interessant und hilfreich. Besonders die Fixierung mit den Kabelbindern werde ich mir mal zu Herzen nehmen. Nachdem ich mich damit herumgeschlagen habe die Gabel richtig abzustimmen und den Lockout  überhaupt mal in Gang zu bekommen, bleibt noch eine Frage offen: was passiert eigentlich wenn man den Lockout die ganze Zeit aktiviert hat? Ist das für die Gabel in irgendeiner Form schädlich? Nun gut, springen sollte man nicht oder fette Kanten hinunterfahren. Aber für normale Touren über Schotter und etwas gröbere "Kieselsteine" also normal durch den Wald halt, sollte doch ok sein?   Oder besser nur einschalten wenn bergauf oder flacher und harter Untergrund vorhanden ist? Wie anfällig ist die Gabel bzw das Lockout überhaupt?


----------



## Flo G. (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

die Frage ist gut.

Ergänzend hierzu noch ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht.
Meiner Meinung nach bringen die Kabelbinder an den Stellen wie hier abgebildet gar nichts.

Da ich wie ihr die gleichen Probleme habe: Seilzug springt aus Hülse, Lockout geht nicht wieder raus, hier meine Vorgehensweise die eigentlich immer funktioniert:

1. Reinmachen -> funktioniert problemlos
2. Rausmachen: mit der rechten Hand das Stück, welches in die Hülse reingeht (von der Gabel kommend) leicht in die Hülse drücken
3. Währenddessen Hebel zum Rausmachen umlegen.

So jetzt scheint der Lockout zwar draußen zu sein, das Rad federt aber trotzdem noch nicht ein. 
Deshalb:
Aus dem Sattel gehen und das Vorderrad mit einem Ruck nach oben ziehen (muss natürlich nicht von der Straße abheben  ). Das Gewicht, welches nun beim "runterkommen" auf die Gabel kommt, macht den Lockout frei.

Natürlich kann dies nicht die ultimative Lösung sein, besonders weil man die Hände dabei nicht sicher am Lenker hat, aber so funktioniert es wenigstens bei mir.

Schade finde ich nur, dass sich Canyon bisher noch gar nicht zum Thema Remote Lockout geäußert hat. Vielleicht haben sie erkannt, dass das Ding Misst ist. Bin mir sicher in dieser Variante wird es nächstes Jahr nicht ausgeliefert


----------



## husky.se (3. Juni 2005)

hmmmmm, wenn ich das hier so alles über diesen Lockout lese habe ich schon bald keinen Spaß mehr überhaupt zu fahren   ; Bin froh, dass ich ihn überhaupt endlich mal in Gang bekommen habe. Wärend meiner ersten Tour mit funktionierender Gabel wird mich jetzt die ganze Zeit ein negatives Gefühl begleiten und ich nur darauf warten, dass irgendetwas während der Fahrt mit dem LO passiert oder halt nicht    
DasTeil scheint beim Fahren ja echt net so der Bringer zu sein.... naja gut. Meine Überlegung dazu ist, ob es dann nicht sinnvoll ist diesen remote LO auszutauschen? Es gibt doch eine Version die direkt an der Gabel ist oder? Wie würde so ein Umbau aussehen, wie teuer wird er sein und ist es überhaupt realisierbar und vor allem sinnvoll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (3. Juni 2005)

mein LockOut hat sich nicht mehr entsperren lassen, habe jetzt LockOut an der Federgabel, scheint mir wirklich stabiler und nicht so störungsanfällig zu sein . bisher keine probleme damit


----------



## husky.se (3. Juni 2005)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> mein LockOut hat sich nicht mehr entsperren lassen, habe jetzt LockOut an der Federgabel, scheint mir wirklich stabiler und nicht so störungsanfällig zu sein . bisher keine probleme damit




und wie aufwändig bzw teuer ist so ein umbau????


----------



## Dosenbier (4. Juni 2005)

in der aktuellen mountainbike ist ein Bericht darüber.
Seite 10
Prost


----------



## husky.se (4. Juni 2005)

ahhh   danke


----------



## husky.se (29. Juni 2005)

Herbert23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange habt ihr auf das Grand Canyon Comp gewartet?


     gibts eigentlich nur ein thema hier in allen canyonthreads???    guck doch einfach mal ins wartezimmer......da kannste auch über montagetermine und auftragsnummern diskutieren.....


sorry, dass es jetzt gerade dich trifft, bin etwas genervt da ich dachte das dies hier ein supportforum darstellt und man sich auch mal vernünftig austauschen kann aber anscheinend gibts nur ein thema.......
traurig das forum hier besteht aus 80% heißer luft. ich schaue sehr oft hier rein aber wirklich sinnvolle beiträge sind bisher nur sehr sehr wenig vertreten......schade eigentlich..  es gibt ja zum glück noch die technikecke etc... 

nix für ungut, das mußte mal raus


----------



## Torsten (30. Juni 2005)

husky.se schrieb:
			
		

> gibts eigentlich nur ein thema hier in allen canyonthreads???    guck doch einfach mal ins wartezimmer......da kannste auch über montagetermine und auftragsnummern diskutieren.....
> 
> 
> sorry, dass es jetzt gerade dich trifft, bin etwas genervt da ich dachte das dies hier ein supportforum darstellt und man sich auch mal vernünftig austauschen kann aber anscheinend gibts nur ein thema.......
> ...



 

Nur als Moderator muß man hier auch noch für Ordnung sorgen.

Weitere Fragen zu defekten Lockouts etc. klärt bitte im Bereich TECHTALK / FEDERUNG & CO. Dort gehört er nämlich hin 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## dueckr (30. Juni 2005)

Ich finde den Lockout gar nicht soo schlecht. Er hat zwar seine Schwächen, aber durch die Remote-Lösung setze ich ihn häufiger und schneller ein! Solange er hält werde ich ihn weiterbenutzern, danach entscheide ich neu. Es reicht auch eigentlich das Rad nur kurz zu 



> Aus dem Sattel gehen und das Vorderrad mit einem Ruck nach oben ziehen (muss natürlich nicht von der Straße abheben  ). Das Gewicht, welches nun beim "runterkommen" auf die Gabel kommt, macht den Lockout frei.



Bei reicht es das VR leicht zu entlasten. Dafür muss man nicht aus dem Sattel gehen. 

Vielleicht gibt's ja nächstes Jahr eine neue (hoffentlich kompatible) robustere Version...


----------

